# Gangs To Grace Cruise Night & HOP, Pomona CA 1/28



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We are going to keep this going through winter!!
Come and out and have a great time, privite property, Large parking lot, Good Food.....










Where are all the hopper at??? Goodtimes is undefeated and unchallanged, who can stop them??? Post it up here so we know who's coming to hop!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 5 2007, 09:01 AM~6909168
> *We are going to keep this going through winter!!
> Come and out and have a great time, privite property, Large parking lot, Good Food.....
> 
> ...



:0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TAKE IT TO THE TOP FOR ANOTHER GREAT CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 5 2007, 08:01 AM~6909168
> *We are going to keep this going through winter!!
> Come and out and have a great time, privite property, Large parking lot, Good Food.....
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

u know were gonna be there.... wouldnt miss it for nothing.... can we reserve our same spot? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

My Impala Kick off!!

Before









After (2 Days Later)









I hope to get it done by Summer!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 5 2007, 08:01 AM~6909168
> *We are going to keep this going through winter!!
> Come and out and have a great time, privite property, Large parking lot, Good Food.....
> 
> ...


good times checkin in ....thanks 4 da props !!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 5 2007, 11:47 PM~6916620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflm
ao: ohhhhhhhhh :0 hey thats me they found me :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'M ROLLIN FOR SURE! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 6 2007, 01:06 AM~6916828
> *My Impala Kick off!!
> 
> Before
> ...


NICE CAR:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Jan 7 2007, 09:44 PM~6929650
> *NICE CAR:biggrin:
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

taking my ride to get juiced on monday getting it done for the cruise night


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 8 2007, 12:04 AM~6931086
> *taking my ride to get juiced on monday getting it done for the cruise night
> *


cant wait :biggrin:gonna look nice slamed :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jan 8 2007, 09:08 PM~6938616
> *cant wait  :biggrin:gonna look nice slamed  :cheesy:
> *


whats up larry ,yeap its goin to look sweet slamed.elex said it would probably be thursday
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

So, is anyone going to HOP????? I don't think it fair to have Goodtimes bring out there hopper if everyone is scared....

If your hopping let me know, even if you don't want to go against Goodtimes, they won't trip they would understand.......

PM me, email me, call me, or just post it up here......

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 10 2007, 08:42 AM~6950912
> *So, is anyone going to HOP?????  I don't think it fair to have Goodtimes bring out there hopper if everyone is scared....
> 
> If your hopping let me know, even if you don't want to go against Goodtimes, they won't trip they would understand.......
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

who's rolling to the cruise night ,let see


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What is it too cold for everyone????

We will have some hot beverages, a warm cafe and maybe some fire pits.....

So Cal Riders, this is the winter place!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 14 2007, 01:20 AM~6982878
> * who's rolling to the cruise night ,let see
> *


Dukes Pasadena will be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 14 2007, 05:17 PM~6986520
> *What is it too cold for everyone????
> 
> We will have some hot beverages, a warm cafe and maybe some fire pits.....
> ...


hot tea anyone :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 10 2007, 08:42 AM~6950912
> *So, is anyone going to HOP?????  I don't think it fair to have Goodtimes bring out there hopper if everyone is scared....
> 
> If your hopping let me know, even if you don't want to go against Goodtimes, they won't trip they would understand.......
> ...


DAM U AINT RIGHT HOMMIE :biggrin: LETS JUST HAVE SOME GOOD TIMES


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 10 2007, 08:42 AM~6950912
> *So, is anyone going to HOP?????  I don't think it fair to have Goodtimes bring out there hopper if everyone is scared....
> 
> If your hopping let me know, even if you don't want to go against Goodtimes, they won't trip they would understand.......
> ...


 :biggrin: GOODTIMES :biggrin: GOODTIMES


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOUR LOCO EP1CS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Byrd!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TRAFFIC C.C.* WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

got my car juiced and ready for cruise night


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2007, 08:31 AM~7010661
> *got my car juiced and ready for cruise night
> *


hows those baterries are they charged yet :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jan 17 2007, 09:38 PM~7017755
> *hows those baterries are they charged yet  :biggrin:
> *


not yet bro got to get me a real good charger ,but it will be ready for our cruise night


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey David bring the car to my house for the weekend, I'll charge the batteries!! :biggrin: 























































When I am done with it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

When is the next night?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELITE C.C. Will be in the House!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 19 2007, 08:44 AM~7029456
> *Hey David bring the car to my house for the weekend, I'll charge the batteries!! :biggrin:
> When I am done with it!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jan 19 2007, 10:37 AM~7030407
> *When is the next night?
> *


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT 4 THE BIG HOMIE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

One Week Away!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

can we reserve our spot? we gonna be there like always....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jan 21 2007, 07:15 PM~7048128
> *can we reserve our spot? we gonna be there like always....
> *


Sure if your early enough!!! :biggrin: 

I got you covered!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

im not taking my car since it got ran into again, ima show up in my truck, to show support  can i still park inside with the cool people? :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 21 2007, 07:17 PM~7048144
> *Sure if your early enough!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I got you covered!!
> *




my wife said sup with da oldies?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jan 23 2007, 12:45 AM~7060837
> *im not taking my car since it got ran into again, ima show up in my truck, to show support  can i still park inside with the cool people? :cheesy:  :uh:
> *



Is your truck cool??? :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

T


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 23 2007, 08:37 AM~7061856
> *Is your truck cool??? :biggrin:
> *


my mom says its cool :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jan 24 2007, 04:05 PM~7074207
> *my mom says its cool :biggrin:
> *


If mom's says it cool, then it must be!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

2 da top


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TWO MORE DAYS,BRING OUT YOUR RIDES,YOUR BIKES, YOUR MOTORCYCLES,
YOUR EPETITE,YOUR HOPPERS,BUT HATERS LEAVE YOUR ATTITUDE AT HOME
 AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Al.....think im gonna need to make a reservation....
We coming pretty Deep this sunday!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

IL BE THERE AL SEE YOU THERE :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

UNO DIA MAS :biggrin: COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ,BRING OUT WATCHA
GOT AND DO YA THANG :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

epics cc will be representing make sure theres plenty of food cause ill be hungry


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Rain or shine?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Jan 27 2007, 12:10 PM~7101799
> *epics cc will be representing make sure theres plenty of food cause ill be hungry
> *


HEY FATZ THATS NOTHING NEW LOL


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jan 27 2007, 12:49 PM~7101999
> *Rain or shine?
> *


If it's raining we will cancel.....

So pray for no rain.....
:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

BOOOOOOOO!!!! Rain!!!!!!

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 27 2007, 06:17 PM~7103913
> *BOOOOOOOO!!!! Rain!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Keep the Faith Homie!! We still have tomorrow to see what's up!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 27 2007, 07:22 PM~7104269
> *Keep the Faith Homie!!  We still have tomorrow to see what's up!!
> *


should be clear


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HOPEFULLY THE WHEATHER STAYS CLEAR, THERE HASN'T BEEN ANY SPOTS HAPPENING AROUND HERE! :tears:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TODAY IS THE DAY RAIN,RAIN,GO AWAY COME BACK SOME OTHER DAY :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Weather Report looks Good, All Systems Go!! :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

looks pretty good so far weather wise were ready al for the hopping contest


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yo...Rain or Not...Im still down to be out there...LOL

A LIL Rain dont scare me!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Weather Looks good!!!
Lets get tha Spot KRACKIN!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE GOING TO START TO SHOW UP? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Starts at 3 homie....I would say get there then....Unless u wanna make a Late Lowrider Entrance.... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

EVERYBODY ROLL OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Pictures? Pictures? Anyone?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

GOOD TURNOUT G2G SEE YOU ALL NEXT MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 28 2007, 10:36 PM~7114031
> *GOOD TURNOUT G2G SEE YOU ALL NEXT MONTH :biggrin:
> *


Congrats to SANCHO!! Hopping Champ for January!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

GANGS TO GRACE C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND ALL THAT TOOK PART OF THE HOPPING AND THANKS TO ALEX FROM ELUSIVE CAR CLUB (SWITCH HAPPY HADRALYCS) FOR BRINGING OUT THE MESURING RULER .IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE .THANK YOU ONCE AGAING FROM GANGS TO GRACES C.C


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 28 2007, 10:36 PM~7114031
> *GOOD TURNOUT G2G SEE YOU ALL NEXT MONTH :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE GOING SANCHO ,I HEARD THAT THE WINNER BUY'S HAMBURGERS FOR ALL THE MEMBERS OF GTG ON THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 28 2007, 11:34 PM~7114605
> *GANGS TO GRACE C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND ALL THAT TOOK PART OF THE HOPPING AND THANKS TO ALEX FROM ELUSIVE CAR CLUB (SWITCH HAPPY HADRALYCS) FOR BRINGING OUT THE MESURING RULER .IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE .THANK YOU ONCE AGAING FROM GANGS TO GRACES C.C
> *


Correction... Switch Happy Motorsports!!!! Not Switch Happy Hydralics

:biggrin: 

And Yes thank you to all that came out!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a few pics, I will have more up on our website latter....



















:biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81olds,* _666_*, EDWINS02, dpee366


:0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i had a real good time yesterday.
i was there with the homie alex and the rest of elusive.
real nice show.
cant wait for the next!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 29 2007, 02:28 PM~7118892
> *i had a real good time yesterday.
> i was there with the homie alex and the rest of elusive.
> real nice show.
> ...


thanks homie  i hope to see you againg at our show


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

:biggrin: SAME HERE I had a GOOD TIME ALSO :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

POST MORE PICS. GOOD JOB IT WAS FUN AND I MADE IT HOME


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

missed it, we were on our way out there but the homies car had some problems on the freeway, thank god we didnt get in an accident,, by the time we got done it fixing it, was already over  

o well, theres always next time


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Got the pictures up on our website Check them out!!

Gangs To Grace - January Cruise Night

Next date is Feb. 25 More info to follow!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Great pics on the GTG website but are there any full size pics out there?


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

oh by the way this event is one to look forward to!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIEZ? THE CRUISE NIGHT WAS FIRME, ME AND MY LADIE HAD A GOOD TIME... THE FOOD WAS BOMB TOO BRO!!! SEE YA @ THE NEXT ONE..
:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

BIG EPICS CC ON OUR WAY TOO GTG CC CRUISE NIGHT!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THESE CRUISE NITES ARE ALWAYS A FIRME SPOT TO KICK IT. I'LL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC+Jan 30 2007, 10:57 AM~7128055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have all the pics on the website in full size, but it would have been like 20 pages to show that way.... If there is a pic you want from there let me know and I can send it to you....

Thanks For Coming out on Sunday!!!


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:cheesy:















We all had a good time see you in Feb


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin:








 Hitting switches


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Is there any thing going on April 15 after the shows


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

nice pictures 1st lady keep them coming :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 31 2007, 08:36 PM~7143500
> * Is there any thing going on April 15 after the shows
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 1 2007, 11:33 AM~7147922
> *:dunno:
> *



He's talking about the Lowrider show in San Berardino....

He would like to know of any thing happening after the show in the IE....


:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 1 2007, 08:35 PM~7152964
> *He's talking about the Lowrider show in San Berardino....
> 
> He would like to know of any thing happening after the show in the IE....
> ...


 :0 forgot about that show , :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Jan 31 2007, 03:59 PM~7140771
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


we are glad you guy's had a good time looking forward to seen all of you againg  
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey David check it out!!!



















:0 :0 :0 :0 











:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 2 2007, 11:17 PM~7162881
> *Hey David check it out!!!
> 
> 
> ...


they look tight .i need one of the smal plaques for my grandsons pedal car
bring them all to the next meeting check them out brotha :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You Got it!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Feb. 25th is our next show, flyer will be out soon!! Don't miss it....

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 6 2007, 06:25 AM~7187571
> *Feb. 25th is our next show, flyer will be out soon!!  Don't miss it....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IM THERE .OH WAIT IM PART OF IT SO I HAVE TO BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ALEX WHERE ARE YOU .YOU DONT CALL ,YOU STOP WRITING.YOU DONT COME AROUND ANYMORE.HAS ANYONE SEEN ALEX .IF YOU SEE THIS PERSON PLEASE
RETURN TO P.O BOX 777 YOU FOUND ME THANK YOU


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 7 2007, 06:27 PM~7202943
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the milk cartons :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 8 2007, 09:44 PM~7214715
> *whats up with the milk cartons  :biggrin:
> *


SHOWING THAT MILK DOES A BODY GOOD


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

IF YOU MISSED OUT ON THE LAST ONE WERE HAVING ANOTHER CRUISE NIGHT FEB 25TH COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I would like to thank Alex from Switch Happy Motorsports for sponsoring our HOP!!!

*Switch Happy Motorsports
12006 Regentview Ave
Downey, CA 90241
562-631-0293*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

To Those interested GTG CC will have there meeting tomorrow Feb. 11 at 1:30pm
Place:
Joey's BBQ
Garey and 2nd St. 
Pomona...

Come and see what we are up to!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 10 2007, 04:26 PM~7227833
> *To Those interested GTG CC will have there meeting tomorrow Feb. 11 at 1:30pm
> Place:
> Joey's BBQ
> ...


great club and great place to eat :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 10 2007, 10:06 AM~7225013
> *I would like to thank Alex and Dre from Switch Happy Motorsports for sponsoring our HOP!!!
> 
> Switch Happy Motorsports
> ...


I want to give thxs to the guys that help Dre with the hopping stick and the hop that day


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Feb 11 2007, 03:44 PM~7233238
> *I want to give thxs to the guys that help Dre with the hopping stick and the hop that day
> *


Yes a definite Thank you to the whole Switch Happy Motorsports Crew!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

NICE RIDES,GOOD FOOD,COOL HOMIES FROM ALL CAR CLUBS,COOL CARS HOPPING,FAMILY INVIROMENT,COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ,BRING YOUR CAR,YOUR BIKE,MOTOR CYCLE,PEDAL CARS,WHAT EVER YOU GOT BRING SHOW IT HAVE A COOL TIME  







BUT HATERS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

THANK YOU


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

when is the next one?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 13 2007, 11:25 AM~7248629
> *when is the next one?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'LL B THERE 2! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 13 2007, 09:21 PM~7254238
> *ill be there
> *


If you are going to be there so will I, see you there :cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's Up Big Larry??? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ExFxFxE


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like were going to have a packed house again!! Everyone come on out we have lots of room!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

IS EVERY 1 GOING TO THE SOLITOS SHOW 1ST?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 18 2007, 01:27 PM~7291033
> *IS EVERY 1 GOING TO THE SOLITOS SHOW 1ST?
> *


We will be there for a while then come and set up for ours!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 18 2007, 04:31 PM~7291955
> *We will be there for a while then come and set up for ours!!
> *


Yo al...u got a flyer or any info on tha Solitos show... we rollin....just need tha Info....
Or Traffic Lac??


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 18 2007, 06:43 PM~7293008
> *Yo al...u got a flyer or any info on tha Solitos show... we rollin....just need tha Info....
> Or Traffic Lac??
> *


FRISCO'S CAR HOP'S RESTAURANT
18065 GALE AVE.
CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA 91748
SUN FEB. 25
MOVE-IN 7-10
SHOW11-4


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 19 2007, 08:14 AM~7296689
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

am there!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Heading out to Vegas!! See you all on Sunday!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena most definatly will be there :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Where's the hoppers at... we had a few last month, who will it be this Sunday???

See everyone there....

REMEMBER THE NEW START TIME IS 4PM !!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

We will be there, After the Solitos Show...

This tyme bringin more Members!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WEATHER FORCAST




SUNNY,SUNNY AND SUNNY


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ONE MORE DAY AND ITS
CRUISE NIGHT 




WHO'S ROLLING TO IT .


ROLL CALL


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

gonna try and make it....if i do i'll be in this
<---------------------


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 23 2007, 12:11 PM~7335995
> *gonna try and make it....if i do i'll be in this
> <---------------------
> *


hope to see you there ,nice ride homie


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<------will be there.... 
like always


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

you know i am for sure :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

always a pleasure to be in good company with gangs to grace, see u guys there make sure to save me some carne asada tacos this time


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

I will be there and dragging my homie along with me :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

aww damn...thought today was sunday.... :angry:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST MONTH, BUT THIS TIME AROUND ITS GOING TO BE RAG WEATHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TODAY .........SHOW TIME HOPE TO SEE EVEYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

AROUND WHAT TIME IS IT GOING TO START TODAY


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like around 4pm or so from what the flyer says


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

sick city car club will be there!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 9 2007, 10:00 PM~7223139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE EVERYBODY THEIR...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE I NEED TO MEET YOU BROTHERS


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

was talkin to Al.....he said next 1 is March 18th!!!

doesnt wanna mess around with a show goin on the last sunday 25th


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 26 2007, 03:13 PM~7356275
> *was talkin to Al.....he said next 1 is March 18th!!!
> 
> doesnt wanna mess around with a show goin on the last sunday  25th
> *


thank you for the info


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

no prob.... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2007, 02:41 PM~7356033
> *TTT WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE I NEED TO MEET YOU BROTHERS
> *


WE LIKE TO MEET YOU TO BROTHER


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I have pics I will post up latter...

Thanks to all that came out!!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

DUSTED OFF THE LAC AND ROLLED OUT...(BEEN A WHILE) HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS G2G FOR MAKIN ME FEEL AT HOME...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN FIRME SPOT, IT WAS JUST TOO COLD!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 27 2007, 10:22 PM~7369579
> * DUSTED OFF THE LAC AND ROLLED OUT...(BEEN A WHILE) HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS G2G FOR MAKIN ME FEEL AT HOME...
> *


your always welcome homie


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 27 2007, 10:29 PM~7369654
> *:thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN FIRME SPOT, IT WAS JUST TOO COLD!
> *


what you need is to get more coffe and that would worm you up some :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Pomona is Cold Homie....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Nice Cruise....I agree...everytime i hit the spot, I have a Cold monday morning...

All good....its worth it!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 28 2007, 02:56 AM~7370810
> *what you need is to get more coffe and that would worm you up some  :biggrin:
> *


i had some coffee, some tacos, some chocolate..... nothing worked......IT WAS COLDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Feb 28 2007, 07:59 PM~7376772
> *i had some coffee, some tacos, some chocolate..... nothing worked......IT WAS COLDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU NEED TO START CARRING BLANKETS HOMIE AND A HOT WATER BOTTLE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Feb 28 2007, 07:59 PM~7376772
> *i had some coffee, some tacos, some chocolate..... nothing worked......IT WAS COLDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THE LORD WILL WARM YOU UP BROTHER IN HIS PRESSENCE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 1 2007, 10:35 AM~7381477
> *YOU NEED TO START CARRING BLANKETS HOMIE AND A HOT WATER BOTTLE :biggrin:
> *


blankets????? havent you seen my wife? shes always in a blanket :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Where's tha pics From February??? :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

"MESSAGE OF THE WEEK"

CHEERFULNESS 101

"WHEN A MAN IS GLOOMY,EVERYTHING SEEMS TO GO WRONG;WHEN HE IS CHEERFUL,EVERYTHING SEEMS RIGHT!!!! PROVERBS 15:15 AMEN


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 8 2007, 01:40 PM~7437299
> *Where's tha pics From February??? :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

trophies????? for?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Mar 8 2007, 04:57 PM~7438566
> *trophies?????  for?
> *


I'll post up catagories after our meeting on Sunday....

How about pinkest Elco!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 8 2007, 03:58 PM~7438201
> *:dunno:
> *


You talking to me!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing soon you know i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 9 2007, 10:56 PM~7448410
> *comeing soon you know i will be there  :biggrin:
> *


Dukes Cruise Night tonight!! I will see you there!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will be posting up trophy catagories, later today!!

The flyer says 4pm but it will actully start at 3pm... Opps!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Trophy for:
Best Truck
Best Bomb
Best Lowrider
Best Of Show
Club Particpation (most plaqued cars)
Single Pump Hop
Double Pump Hop


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"NO COMPLAINTS"

DO EVERYTHING WITHOUT COMPLAINING OR ARGUING.THEN YOU WILL BE INNOCENT AND WITHOUT ANY WRONG. PHILIPPIANS 2:14-15 AMEN


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2007, 10:46 AM~7461369
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "NO COMPLAINTS"
> ...


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Mar 12 2007, 06:03 PM~7464345
> *:thumbsup:
> *



You ready homie!!! 

The Menu for Sunday is 

Bacon Wrapped Hotdogs
Hot Links
Hambugers

The funds go to the Dance Team that teaches kids how to dance, they are in parades in the local area. All kids are from the local niegborhood....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"NO COMPLAINTS"

DO EVERYTHING WITHOUT COMPLAINING OR ARGUING.THEN YOU WILL BE INNOCENT AND WITHOUT ANY WRONG. PHILIPPIANS 2:14-15 AMEN 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


woah...well I should definetly feel convicted right about, now. And...well...I do.

Lesson for tonight, STHU and do it. :twak: Sometimes HE needs to give me a good thump on the forehead.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

orale.... tijuana style hot dogs... im there....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Mar 13 2007, 12:47 PM~7469761
> *orale.... tijuana style hot dogs... im there....
> *


dont forget your sarape and the guaraches :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

any grilled onions on da hot dogs?

i drooled when i saw da menu :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 13 2007, 06:13 PM~7471683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Mar 13 2007, 07:21 PM~7472258
> *any grilled onions on da hot dogs?
> 
> i drooled when i saw da menu :biggrin:
> *



I put that request in! :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 14 2007, 07:55 AM~7475345
> *I put that request in!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY AL HOPE ALL IS WELL ,YA WE WILL BE THERE TO SPONSOR THE HOP SEE YOU SUNDAY ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 14 2007, 07:55 AM~7475345
> *I put that request in!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 14 2007, 03:31 PM~7478294
> *HEY AL HOPE ALL IS WELL ,YA WE WILL BE THERE TO SPONSOR THE HOP SEE YOU SUNDAY ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Girl, we will see you there!!! Be Blessed!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, BUT *CADDILESS* :tears:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 15 2007, 08:34 PM~7487560
> * I'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, BUT CADDILESS  :tears:
> *


Por Que?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 15 2007, 09:27 PM~7488047
> *Por Que?
> *


OH DON'T WORRY :biggrin:, IT'S JUST GETTING A LITTLE FACE LIFT. hno:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 15 2007, 10:04 PM~7488289
> *OH DON'T WORRY :biggrin:,  IT'S JUST GETTING A LITTLE FACE LIFT. hno:
> *


Lucky u..... My Face lift Didnt Come thru!!!

I hate Laggers!! :angry:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WERE ALMOST THERE ,GET READY FOR ANOTHER DAY OF FUN ,FOOD AND MAKING NEW FREINDS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP G2G?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 15 2007, 11:08 PM~7488665
> *Lucky u..... My Face lift Didnt Come thru!!!
> 
> I hate Laggers!! :angry:
> *


your not da only one... mines gonna have to be put aside for a few weeks... tranny blew on da buick so there goes that... might make a few changes while its down.... lets see what happens....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Whats up guys this is Dre from Switch Happy motorsports, just wanted to say thanks to GTG for letting us be a part of their show. Lets all have a good time and hit some switches. For those of you entering the hop lets keep it clean and no attitudes Please. You can see me or Alex to sign up.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Mar 17 2007, 09:34 PM~7499065
> *Whats up guys this is Dre from Switch Happy motorsports, just wanted to say thanks to GTG for letting us be a part of their show. Lets all have a good time and hit some switches. For those of you entering the hop lets keep it clean and no attitudes Please. You can see me or Alex to sign up.
> *


Thanks Dre!!


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:wave: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ARE WE THERE YET !!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Daily Details for
Pomona, CA (91766)

AM Clouds / PM Sun High 72°F

Wind: SW 10 mph 
Max. Humidity: 54% 
UV Index: 7 High 

Sunrise: 6:58 AM PT 
Avg. High: 69°F 
Record High: 91°F (1978) 


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD DAY TO CRUISE AND HOP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2007, 08:28 AM~7500305
> *Daily Details for
> Pomona, CA (91766)
> 
> ...


  not gonna make it out!! Heading to L.A. 
Got invited to kick it with Mr. Cartoon, at a Signing releasing his Lost angels doll!!

Next Month  fo sho


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 18 2007, 02:25 PM~7501612
> *  not gonna make it out!! Heading to L.A.
> Got invited to kick it with Mr. Cartoon, at a Signing releasing his Lost angels doll!!
> 
> ...


too bad..... u missed a good show...... and some bomb hot dogs :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST DROPPING BY TO SAY THANX TO G2G FOR ALL THE LOVE........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

good show


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 18 2007, 07:59 PM~7503230
> *JUST DROPPING BY TO SAY THANX TO G2G FOR ALL THE LOVE........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TIGHT CRUISE NIGHT ONCE AGAIN! :thumbsup: I'LL HAVE MY RIDE FOR NEXT 1 FOR SURE. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE HOP.


























BIG UPS TO HOMIE FOR SWINGING IT TILL THE WHEELS FELL OFF!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Homegirl had a better system them me!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Videos!!!

15 yr old Alex's hopper

Single Pump

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K927bB1M3V4


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 

Looked like another good Cruise Night!!!

Next 1 For Sure


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

More Video!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev7Y8LdJLfE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHUwZPWocA0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5dtyJ6m30E

Got to see this one!! Till the wheels come off!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX8qhQiNkYQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD6ikMR4bVQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Whj-HhR0_A


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next Show April 29, 2007
3pm to 7pm

More trophies, more hop prizes!!!

Don't miss it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

wuts on da menu? :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

had a good time yesterday.
the hop was down.
see you at the next one!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 19 2007, 02:02 PM~7507933
> *had a good time yesterday.
> the hop was down.
> see you at the next one!
> *


were glad you had a good time ,hope to see you next month


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

A Great Big Thank You to all the clubs and solo rider that came out to support this cruisenight!! Hope to see you all next month.....

If you've been thinking about coming out, you have to check it out!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 19 2007, 09:53 AM~7506353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7504152
> *HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE HOP.
> 
> 
> ...


good hop contest


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7504567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2007, 10:46 PM~7504578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and a good turn out ,if you missed it will have another one april 29th 
so dont miss out,good food ,good time ,cool peaple ,


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5dtyJ6m30E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5dtyJ6m30E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Mar 21 2007, 05:29 PM~7524456
> *<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5dtyJ6m30E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5dtyJ6m30E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 21 2007, 06:26 PM~7524910
> *:dunno:
> *


He was trying to post back up this video!!!

http://www.youtube.com/v/A5dtyJ6m30E

Back Bumper Baby!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 22 2007, 05:21 AM~7527938
> *He was trying to post back up this video!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/A5dtyJ6m30E
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:yes: that cutty on the bumper all day long. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 20 2007, 10:13 PM~7519689
> *TTT
> *


next show on my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 19 2007, 08:53 AM~7506353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here it is my birthday :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 

See you all next month!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 22 2007, 09:33 PM~7534246
> *next show on my birthday  :biggrin:
> *



Just don't show up in your birthday suit!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 22 2007, 09:33 PM~7534246
> *next show on my birthday  :biggrin:
> *



alrighty... you bring the cake and ice cream and i'll bring da pointy hats


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I HOPE MY RIDES DONE FOR THIS ONE, ITS NOT THE SAME WITH OUT IT. hno: :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 24 2007, 07:10 PM~7544767
> *I HOPE MY RIDES DONE FOR THIS  ONE, ITS NOT THE SAME WITH OUT IT. hno:  :banghead:  :dunno:
> *


You have a month, so hope so!! But you know how it goes in Paint Prison!! :0


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 23 2007, 04:50 PM~7539146
> *Just don't show up in your birthday suit!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


oh man i was already planning to wear it


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 23 2007, 05:50 PM~7539146
> *Just don't show up in your birthday suit!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :0 :around:  :wow: :no: :no: :no: hno: hno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

April almost here!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just got back from the running the Fresno Show!! Had a good turn out!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

hno: :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 1 2007, 09:58 PM~7599291
> *hno:  :banghead:
> *


You still got 27 days, your car might be out.....

Hey this give you a reason to pray..... We'll pray with you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 2 2007, 06:01 AM~7600374
> *You still got 27 days, your car might be out.....
> 
> Hey this give you a reason to pray..... We'll pray with you!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whens the next one


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

24 more days to the show hurry :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy Easter to all the Homies!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey TrafficLac, how's the car coming along????????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey Al, My Daughter is Anxious to bust out her Power wheel Caddy that Day!!!

See ya there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Apr 9 2007, 09:30 AM~7649427
> *Hey Al, My Daughter is Anxious to bust out her Power wheel Caddy that Day!!!
> 
> See ya there
> *



Bring out the whole family!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Darn this topic moves fast....

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 9 2007, 06:31 AM~7648530
> *Hey TrafficLac, how's the car coming along????????????????
> *


MY CAR'S PAINTED I JUST HAVE TO WAIT FOR MY APPIONTMENT WITH MIKE LAMBERSON FOR MY STRIPING. SO I'M AT A STAND STILL RIGHT NOW! :banghead: :angry: :tears: I'M PRETTY SURE IT'LL BE WORTH THE WAIT. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 10 2007, 03:27 PM~7660544
> *MY CAR'S PAINTED I JUST HAVE TO WAIT FOR MY APPIONTMENT WITH MIKE LAMBERSON FOR MY STRIPING. SO I'M AT A STAND STILL RIGHT NOW!  :banghead:  :angry:  :tears: I'M PRETTY SURE IT'LL BE WORTH THE WAIT. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


A wise man onced said, " Good Things Come to Those Who Wait ""

I guess he never had a low low in the paint show!!! :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 10 2007, 10:07 PM~7663739
> *A wise man onced said, " Good Things Come to Those Who Wait ""
> 
> I guess he never had a low low in the paint show!!! :biggrin:
> ...


I CAN'T WAIT EITHER!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

hey Al when you plan on coming back to Fresno, i didnt get a chance to introduce myself at the thunder show. next time we'll make sure richie (birds59) throws a bbq


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 11 2007, 11:21 PM~7672856
> *hey Al when you plan on coming back to Fresno, i didnt get a chance to introduce myself at the thunder show. next time we'll make sure richie (birds59) throws a bbq
> *


We got to do that, I was just too busy running around... Thanks for the support, I'll try to make a show up there this summer!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you Tradition CC, taco night was a blast.... Remember to call me for the next one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's coming up quick... Dukes Pasadena this weekend, then were on!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 15 2007, 10:47 PM~7700326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice picture


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 19 2007, 12:54 AM~7725561
> * nice picture
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ready to Roll!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey bro can you make me a picture of my car like that looks nice i like :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sure, but what the hell are you doing up so early??? It's not 8:30...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

One week to go!!! It is going to be a blast....

Gangs To Grace CC, Doing it big time!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TAKE IT TO THE TOP


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

wuts on da menu???? :biggrin:


----------



## umember (Feb 11, 2007)

:biggrin: 

Hey AL,

Taco nite this friday,

see ya there.


Taco Man


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by umember_@Apr 23 2007, 08:27 PM~7758546
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hey AL,
> ...



You know it!! I'll make sure I don't eat all day and have a pocket full of $$$$....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Apr 23 2007, 07:07 PM~7757749
> *wuts on da menu???? :biggrin:
> *


Chicken N Mole, Toastadas, tacos... plus some of the regular stuff!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Sunday!!! 3PM Don't miss it!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<<<<<-----there


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Fo sho!!! 

We There!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sunday SUNday SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 26 2007, 11:03 PM~7783902
> *Sunday SUNday SUNDAY!!!!
> *


Gangs To Grace sunday church then show :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

GONNA BE PACKED THIS SUNDAY!!...SHOULD SEE A FEW MORE HOPPERS..


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

hno: :banghead: AND MY RIDE STILL ISN'T READY! :tears:













WELL IT'S ALMOST DONE!  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 27 2007, 05:19 PM~7788107
> *hno:  :banghead: AND MY RIDE STILL ISN'T READY! :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Just think how it's going to look all done!!! See you Sunday!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 27 2007, 06:19 PM~7788107
> *hno:  :banghead: AND MY RIDE STILL ISN'T READY! :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


if you need it strip and leaf...check out the number


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 27 2007, 08:43 PM~7789244
> *if you need it strip and leaf...check out the number
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE BUT ITS ON ITS WAY TO MIKE LAMBERSON TOMMORROW.  :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I am hearing we are going to have a packed house!!! Quite a few hopper are coming out :biggrin: 

Come early to get a good spot!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave: :nicoderm: see you all tomorrow.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I just got a call from Mike the DJ, His mom had a heart attack yesterday and will not be able to DJ our show, he has asked if we could pray for her today. So please say a little prayer of healing for her.... Thanks


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2007, 07:02 AM~7795699
> *I just got a call from Mike the DJ, His mom had a heart attack yesterday and will not be able to DJ our show, he has asked if we could pray for her today.  So please say a little prayer of healing for her.... Thanks
> *



hope she pulls through ok...................................


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 28 2007, 06:12 AM~7790722
> *I am hearing we are going to have a packed house!!!  Quite a few hopper are coming out :biggrin:
> 
> Come early to get a good spot!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
ON MY WAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME...THANKS AL...............SEE 
YOU NEXT TIME!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

it was fun Al, it was cooling chattin with you and Dave....if my wife and i have a chance well try and stop by for service at Daves church since its right up the street one of these days.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Give it up for the Homies from Klique IE Car Club, they came out hitting heavy!! So sad there was no one to give them a run for the $$$... Stay down homies!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8emJeRBhbOc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qReGT1iSTcA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWmPbggzLYI


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 29 2007, 09:52 PM~7800277
> *it was fun Al, it was cooling chattin with you and Dave....if my wife and i have a chance well try and stop by for service at Daves church since its right up the street one of these days.
> *


your more then welcome to come to our church bro ,it was good talking to all of you homies


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2007, 10:23 PM~7800480
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8emJeRBhbOc
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 29 2007, 02:41 PM~7797664
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



Thanks for coming out homie, your car is clean!! I wish we would have had a Best Paint for that thing!! Maybe next time......


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2007, 10:41 PM~7800600
> *Thanks for coming out homie, your car is clean!!  I wish we would have had a Best Paint for that thing!!  Maybe next time......
> *


  thanks and no problem,maybe next time we'll bring a few more rides out :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2007, 10:41 PM~7800600
> *Thanks for coming out homie, your car is clean!!  I wish we would have had a Best Paint for that thing!!  Maybe next time......
> *


*x2*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 30 2007, 07:48 AM~7801848
> *x2
> *


Is that X2 for his clean car, or X2 for a best paint trophy???

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yo Al..... Another Successful cruise night!!!

Thanks For Tha Trophy!!

See ya at the Next 1 For sure!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

After further review of dates we working on a new date, I will be out of town on the weekend of 20th of May, and the Together Show is at Elysian Park on the 27th... 

I need some help, do we cancel or ?? the 13 is mothers day...

I hate these pickles....

Please let me know what you all think.....

:dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 30 2007, 08:37 AM~7802122
> *Is that X2 for his clean car, or X2 for a best paint trophy???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS FOR HIS CLEAN CAR :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 30 2007, 09:02 AM~7802316
> *After further review of dates we working on a new date, I will be out of town on the weekend of 20th of May, and the Together Show is at Elysian Park on the 27th...
> 
> I need some help, do we cancel or ??  the 13 is mothers day...
> ...


WHAT ABOUT A SATURDAY?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 30 2007, 11:41 AM~7803288
> *WHAT ABOUT A SATURDAY?
> *


That was one thought, we are thinking about skipping May and do a Super Cruisenight in june, with more prize money, prizes, trophies, jumper for the kids..
Just kick off Summer big time!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

whats up AL a few of us are going to the imperials car show in july hopefully u guy make can make it there it should be good :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 30 2007, 02:16 PM~7804544
> *whats up AL a few of us are going to the imperials car show in july hopefully u guy make can make it there it should be good :biggrin:
> *


The one in Hawian Gardens?? Sounds good!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

A few cars from yesterday!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 29 2007, 10:44 PM~7800617
> * thanks and no problem,maybe next time we'll bring a few more rides out :biggrin:
> *


that is a clean cutty bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: good show nice turn out


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

see you guys at the next one, probably at elysian on sunday??


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

GOOD SHOW G2G , SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE AND UPCOMING SHOWS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@May 2 2007, 11:16 AM~7819222
> *GOOD SHOW G2G , SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE AND UPCOMING SHOWS
> *


Thanks Bro.... Thanks for coming out.... Nice car!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@May 2 2007, 11:16 AM~7819222
> *GOOD SHOW G2G , SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE AND UPCOMING SHOWS
> *


X2


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT AS YOU KNOW I WAS REALLY SICK AND JUST GETIN OVER THE COLD FROM FISHING A FEW WEEKS BACK BUT HOPE TO SEE YOUY GUYS SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 3 2007, 01:28 PM~7828098
> *SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT AS YOU KNOW I WAS REALLY SICK AND JUST GETIN OVER THE COLD FROM FISHING A FEW WEEKS BACK BUT HOPE TO SEE YOUY GUYS SOON :thumbsup:
> *


Glad to see your feeling better, I thought we would have to give you a burial at sea :biggrin: 

See you soon!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We have decided to support other local clubs for May and not have our event..

We will have a Super Cruisenight June 23th, to kick off summer!!!

More trophies, Cash prizes for the Hop, and more good food!!

More info to follow!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

MY CARS FINALLY READY I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7846966
> *We have decided to support other local clubs for May and not have our event..
> 
> We will have a Super Cruisenight June 24th, to kick off summer!!!
> ...


WHATS UP AL!!!! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING BRO!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 7 2007, 08:08 PM~7854759
> *WHATS UP AL!!!! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING BRO!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


Not much homie, whens the next Dodger Game?? Hope all is well with you and your wife.... 

See you both soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow we have changed our minds, again......

This is final.... I hope!!!

Because of the Goodtimes Highland Park Show, we would not want to have an event the same day as them....

SO we will have our Super Cruisenight on SATURDAY JUNE 23.....

Yes Saturday June 23.... We have not seen any shows for this day...

Will post up the new flyer soon.... Remember this is going to be a SUPER NIGHT!!!

More to follow......


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 7 2007, 10:41 PM~7856070
> *Wow we have changed our minds, again......
> 
> This is final.... I hope!!!
> ...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 7 2007, 10:06 PM~7855829
> *Not much homie, whens the next Dodger Game??  Hope all is well with you and your wife....
> 
> See you both soon!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP MY BROTHA'S


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

SUPP FELLAS!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's Final we will not meet this month. Our next show is a Super Cruisenight!!

SATURDAY June 23.... More trophies, more vendors, more prizes... Prize money for hop!! Flyer Coming soon!!!


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 7 2007, 07:44 PM~7854513
> * MY CARS FINALLY READY I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 7 2007, 07:44 PM~7854513
> * MY CARS FINALLY READY I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE! :thumbsup:
> *


THE LACS LOOKING NICE DOG


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@May 13 2007, 11:50 PM~7897981
> *THE LACS LOOKING NICE DOG
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 14 2007, 07:47 PM~7904096
> *GRACIAS HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


Homie your paint is off the hook!! It was worth the wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 14 2007, 10:17 PM~7905603
> *Homie your paint is off the hook!!  It was worth the wait.... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ALOT! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted....


Old Memories


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

YO! Just wanted to send encouragment and prayer's yall's way. I've been a huge fan of the lowrider scene but now at 29yr's old i was in the position to finally buy my first REAl lo'lo! On top of that, Jesus got ahold of me a few years back and transformed my life and that transformed my home. He is good and i'm happy to know us Christians rep' Christ in EVERY aspect of our lives....even LowRidin'!! Now i have to do the same where im at here in Seattle!!




```
[url=http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/?action=view&current=Picture019.flv][img]http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/th_Picture019.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 5 2007, 07:13 AM~8044387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN AL!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 5 2007, 09:57 AM~8045287
> *YO! Just wanted to send encouragment and prayer's yall's way. I've been a huge fan of the lowrider scene but now at 29yr's old i was in the position to finally buy my first REAl lo'lo! On top of that, Jesus got ahold of me a few years back and transformed my life and that transformed my home. He is good and i'm happy to know us Christians rep' Christ in EVERY aspect of our lives....even LowRidin'!! Now i have to do the same where im at here in Seattle!!
> *


Glad to hear from you, keep the faith!! God has plan for you!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 5 2007, 12:35 PM~8046254
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN AL!
> *


Let's do it homie!!! :biggrin: How's the wife doing?? When is she due??


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 5 2007, 07:13 AM~8044387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see you there al :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 5 2007, 07:12 PM~8049092
> *see you there al  :biggrin:
> *


It would be good to see you guys!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't wait for the 23rd


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8050058
> *It would be good to see you guys!!!
> *


likewise bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 5 2007, 06:41 PM~8048878
> *Let's do it homie!!!  :biggrin:  How's the wife doing??  When is she due??
> *


ANY DAY NOW, THANKS FOR ASKING! ILL 
LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS SHE POPS! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 6 2007, 08:58 PM~8056935
> *ANY DAY NOW, THANKS FOR ASKING! ILL
> LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS SHE POPS! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 6 2007, 08:58 PM~8056935
> *ANY DAY NOW, THANKS FOR ASKING! ILL
> LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS SHE POPS! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 5 2007, 07:13 AM~8044387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWIFT will be in the house 
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 5 2007, 06:41 PM~8048878
> *Let's do it homie!!!  :biggrin:  How's the wife doing??  When is she due??
> *


HERE SHE IS AL....
MY BABY GIRL.SHE WAS BORN YESTERDAY @ 6:15 AM.
CAME OUT PERFECT. THANKS FOR YOUR PRAYERS! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 10 2007, 03:50 PM~8077521
> *HERE SHE IS AL....
> MY BABY GIRL.SHE WAS  BORN YESTERDAY @ 6:15 AM.
> CAME OUT PERFECT. THANKS FOR YOUR PRAYERS! :thumbsup:  :angel:
> ...


Way to go homie~!! Congrats....
Looks like a beautiful baby Girl!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 10 2007, 05:10 PM~8077883
> *Way to go homie~!! Congrats....
> Looks like a beautiful baby Girl!!!
> *


THANKS AL!!!! SEE YOU @ DA CHURCH!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 10 2007, 06:31 PM~8078245
> *THANKS AL!!!! SEE YOU @ DA CHURCH!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Hows the Family??? When's the next Dodger Game?????????


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 13 2007, 09:21 PM~8100753
> *Hows the Family???  When's the next Dodger Game?????????
> *


DA FAMILYs COOL!! DODGERS HOST DA ANGELS TOMORROW @ 
DODGER STADIUM! I GOT $10 A GAME AND A EXTRA $10 IF THEY SWEEP, 
WITH SOME CLOWN HERE @ WORK.... HES A ANAHEIM FAN! WISH DA DODGERS LUCK!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We will have a lot for the kids, we will have a jumper there and also at ~6pm, a clown doing ballon art and face painiting... All Free!! 

We also added 2 more classes: Best DUB Truck & Best Bicycle....

Come on out with the family and have a good time.... All hater stay home!!!


----------

